# how do I do a custom finial?



## glycerine (Jan 11, 2010)

For those of you who turn custom finials, not just the finial inserts, how are you doing it?  Are you making them threaded or are you turning them to the exact size so they will press fit in?
What I mean is the end caps that make the clip look like it is recessed/hidden, but you can still tell that the end cap is actually a separate piece.  I'm asking mostly for the Gent/statesmen type kits, not the europeans that I know are threaded... Sorry, I don't have any example pics though I have seen several in posted photos...


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 11, 2010)

If they are for a pen with tubes , I normally make them press fit into the tube . On tubeless pens I thread the finial and barrel .


----------



## patsikes (Jan 11, 2010)

Huh...  Just doing so searching around the site and found this:

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/custom_finial.pdf


----------



## Parson (Jan 11, 2010)

Patrick, that was a good find but I think glycerine is asking for instructions on how to make a finial that replaces all the metal above the clip with turning material.

I would be interested in learning this technique as well.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, I've done this before.  I used 2 tubes for the upper barrel with them being butted together in the center of the blank and trimmed the ends off so the upper barrel would have probably been about 2 1/8 long instead of the typical 1 7/8 long.  You then spin this just like any cap but at the clip end you want to leave the pen barrel a little thicker than usual.  After it is spun, you part off a 1/4 inch from the top end.  <this is all between center with johnny bushings.  Now you take another blank piece and drill the 12mm hole 1/4 inch deep. Slide that over the 1/4 inch of exposed tube.  This cap piece should be extra long!  You will need to hold it into the pen with the tailstock.  This is where I would hold the barrel with a chuck and the end is held in with a live center. Spin the cap to match the barrel.  Once it matches, tape it around the seem.  Now you can work on parting down the top of it to remove it from the tail stock.  Once that is complete, remove the new finial piece. Now you take the clip and you grind out a little bit of material so it will fit snug over the tube.  Slide it down and trace it to the pen.  You want to cut a little groove  just deep enough for the clip to fit down in, and you will need to cut a tiny notch to join your groove with the outside of the pen..for the clip to stick through.  And so...this is why you spun the cap section a little extra thick at the top so that the clip can be mortised in.  hope that makes sense.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 12, 2010)

Parson said:


> Patrick, that was a good find but I think glycerine is asking for instructions on how to make a finial that replaces all the metal above the clip with turning material.
> 
> I would be interested in learning this technique as well.


 
Yes, that's what I mean, a full finial that replaces all metal above the cap...


----------



## glycerine (Jan 12, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Yes, I've done this before. I used 2 tubes for the upper barrel with them being butted together in the center of the blank and trimmed the ends off so the upper barrel would have probably been about 2 1/8 long instead of the typical 1 7/8 long. You then spin this just like any cap but at the clip end you want to leave the pen barrel a little thicker than usual. After it is spun, you part off a 1/4 inch from the top end. <this is all between center with johnny bushings. Now you take another blank piece and drill the 12mm hole 1/4 inch deep. Slide that over the 1/4 inch of exposed tube. This cap piece should be extra long! You will need to hold it into the pen with the tailstock. This is where I would hold the barrel with a chuck and the end is held in with a live center. Spin the cap to match the barrel. Once it matches, tape it around the seem. Now you can work on parting down the top of it to remove it from the tail stock. Once that is complete, remove the new finial piece. Now you take the clip and you grind out a little bit of material so it will fit snug over the tube. Slide it down and trace it to the pen. You want to cut a little groove just deep enough for the clip to fit down in, and you will need to cut a tiny notch to join your groove with the outside of the pen..for the clip to stick through. And so...this is why you spun the cap section a little extra thick at the top so that the clip can be mortised in. hope that makes sense.


 
I think I understand.  But for the end cap piece, after you place the clip in, do you glue the end piece on?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 12, 2010)

I've used several methods, but this is one I find the best if the parts can hold a thread. After machining, I assemble the piece and turn just like a closed end. I have also done some with just a mortise and tenon joint and turned to a measured thickness, but the threaded pieces are always a better fit.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, thanks...


----------



## hewunch (Jan 12, 2010)

I turned a plug basically. I got a piece the outside diameter but much longer than I needed. Parted a tenon to fit inside the tube. Finished the exposed part. Pressed in the finial over the clip and held it in place while my 5 min epoxy set up. Here are a couple of pens I did that way.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 13, 2010)

yep, that's exactly what I'm talking about.  Thanks!



hewunch said:


> I turned a plug basically. I got a piece the outside diameter but much longer than I needed. Parted a tenon to fit inside the tube. Finished the exposed part. Pressed in the finial over the clip and held it in place while my 5 min epoxy set up. Here are a couple of pens I did that way.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 13, 2010)

I thought this was what you wanted. it's the same thing but you can't see the ring of the clip.  The tube sticks out the top a tiny bit.  The clip is ground with a dremel to make the inside hole big enough to slide over the tube. The lower part of the barrel I built a skinny scraper tool to cut a groove into the wood right beside the tube and then a tiny notch for the clip to stick through.  This way the ring of the clip is still there, but it is recessed into the pen.  The clip and finial epoxied over the tube giving it strength.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, that way too.  I just wanted to know how most people were making the end piece and afixing it to the rest of the cap.  Sometimes I like the line made by the clip ring, sometimes I'd rather not have it.  I guess it depends on how fancy the blank is...



workinforwood said:


> I thought this was what you wanted. it's the same thing but you can't see the ring of the clip. The tube sticks out the top a tiny bit. The clip is ground with a dremel to make the inside hole big enough to slide over the tube. The lower part of the barrel I built a skinny scraper tool to cut a groove into the wood right beside the tube and then a tiny notch for the clip to stick through. This way the ring of the clip is still there, but it is recessed into the pen. The clip and finial epoxied over the tube giving it strength.


----------

